# Any economical fix for this, or is it a full replacement?



## CruzenBC (Aug 20, 2014)

Jerk off keyed my car because I parked typically where they do on a public street. The guy who I suspect did this, has a giant RV parked taking up his entire driveway.

So pissed about this:



























The immature devil on my shoulder is egging me on to retaliate with a hot pink dick and balls spray painted on his windshield.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

CruzenBC said:


> Jerk off keyed my car because I parked typically where they do on a public street. The guy who I suspect did this, has a giant RV parked taking up his entire driveway.
> 
> So pissed about this:
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me?! That's ridiculous!! That guy obviously has some major problems! Why can't people just respect other's property ? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

File a police report to have it on record and then file an insurance claim. It doesn't appear the bumper is damaged so it's probably a remove and repaint job. You want the police report just in case.


----------



## CruzenBC (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah police report is filed, next step is the insurance agent. Coincidental timing too because I need to renew my drivers license :/


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

don't paint his windshield, that comes off too easily.... it sure would be a shame tho if that rv got a few flat tires I'm sure their not cheap?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting pattern.....looks like something with three sharp edges.....see how the various lines are in threes?
For sure not a key......a tool of some sort......was a landscaper in the area?

Not certain if this is intentional or the works of a careless dipsnits.....might want to be cautious about finger pointing till you are more certain.

Rob


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure what type of damage that is, but to me it's not keyed. It's be an easy spot repair, but I'm guessing it'll cost $400 or more.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I had the same thing happen to me, I bought a pre painted rear bumper from ebay, dude matched my color better than the stock painted one. I highly recommend this guy, "mbiauto" look up your bumper on his ebay page. I paid like 350.00 for my rear. perfect paint job from him.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh for got to mention, If you think you know who did it, just check his RV when he comes back if its a regular you know.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Well that's and interesting spot to scratch. But the douche will be douche.


----------



## CruzenBC (Aug 20, 2014)

My Dad had a look and figures they used steel wool. Too many fine scratches together for it to be a key, or rake or anything like that. In any event, someone went well out of their way to damage my vehicle.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Short story .. met this man whom purchased some lumber from a lumber yard .. he placed his lumber sticking out the back of his station wagon , and on his journey home he had made a stop at a grocery store . While he had been gathering his groceries , some one assuming had stolen his lumber that had been sticking out of his station wagon .. he was not to thrilled with the idea of having to return to the lumber yard to purchase more lumber .. 

I simply asked him if he had laughed yet .. That is all you can do at a given point in time , and should do so .


----------

